# Light green poo



## BlackAngel (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi. I just find this forum and maybe somebody can give me some advice. 
My friend give me nice gray cockatiel 2 weeks ago and i buy him another so they dont feel lonely. They live now in the same cage and seems happy together but they have light green droppings without shape and today i go to vet. He said is virus and give them BAYTRIL to mix with water for 1 week. 
I want just ask how vet can know what kind bacteria this is and what to give them? Just gues maybe is good maybe not? If he should cheek somehow? 
Sorry for my mistakes but english is my second language.
Ann


----------



## john424 (Dec 30, 2010)

I _think_ you're asking how the vet knows what kind of bacteria it is, and that he should check? If not, I think you could use http://translate.google.com
I'm really sorry but I don't think I understand.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

The vet knows this because he has studied at university and college animal health for years! If youre not happy with the diagnosis then ask to test the fecal matter to get anon hundred percent diagnosis. Also if you got the first bird two weeks ago and you have already introduced a second bird, then you obviously didn't quarantine. Quarantining is meant to stop this happening. On future, if u get another but then keep him separate from the others for a minimum of thirty days. This will stop all your birds getting Ill like they are now


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry for spelling. My laptop is down so doing it on my iPod. They have silly buttons lol


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I tend to find that baytril is always the first meds a vet will try, partly because it's easy to give, I always treat direct into the beak as I think it's more effective plus I wouldn't want birds who didn't need it to drink it. Also Baytril is one of the few drugs licensed for birds, that shouldn't stop a vet prescribing other medicines though. They have a legal mechanism called a cascade which means if it's in the birds interest to use a drug that's not licensed for birds the vet can prescribe it.


----------



## BlackAngel (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for reply. 

Rental Whisper you right about quarantine. I will now for the next time when i bring home new bird. But i already made mistake i cant cant reverse this. Im happy i find this forum so i can learn about my cockatiels more. 

Jess this what i meant the vets just TRY medicine and i thought they should check the droppings first, what kind of bacteria it is.

But anyway i think my birds are beter today. The droppings are still green and watery but i can see they are more alive, happy. Today they go out of cage and run around room so i hope this medicine is working  

Thanks alot!!


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

If you are still worried about the droppings afte3r they've finished the course of meds you could alway ring up avain biotech and ask for a pssticosis poo test kit. You have to collect droppings over 5 days, day 1, 3 and 5. http://www.avianbiotech.co.uk/contact_us.asp That would be one disease ruled in or out. Baytril may work on a gut infection if they drink enough of the water, I prefer to use Flagyl for gut infections and is 0.1ml (literally one drop) syringed into the beak 3 times a day.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Jess this what i meant the vets just TRY medicine and i thought they should check the droppings first, what kind of bacteria it is.*
*------------------------------------------------------------*

Not jess, but will comment. What this vet is doing is whatt I call a 'shotgun treatment' This means that he does not really know what is wrong (regardless of how experienced he is) but he is going to prescribe a *broad spectrum* antibiotic to cover the bases with hopes that the antibiotic corrects the problem. 

You are correct in thinking that the vet should have ran a culture or test first before prescribing. An in office gram stain would have shown if bacteria levels were normal or high. A culture would take a few days for results, but it would list exactly what bacteria/yeast is problematic AND also list the most effective medications to treat.


Feces color can vary by what the bird eats. It is not the feces portion that should be of concern. What you need to look at is the urates, which are the white part of the poop. They should be a nice white or a loght cream color. If they are yellow-ochre to a pale green this is an indication of a bacterial infection.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I would say in the UK this is typical. I've been to non avain and avain vets and the first medicine they turn to is baytril. I'v never known a vet offer tests on first visit. It makes you wonder how many birds are lost due to owners lack of experience in birds illness and communicating to the vet the symtoms and the vets treat it blind approach. Unless the tests come back quickly though the bird could be lost anyway without treatment. Can be a case of dammend if you do dammed if you don't. I've been keeping birds nearly 15 years and have gained a fair bit of experience but you still feel like you are learning all the time, especially when something you haven't come across before hits you. I must say I find srtiels posts very helpful and always worth reading and taking the comments on board.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I do find this with doctors aswell for us they are useless sometimes thats why i never really bother unless i really had to, just take this you should be alright.
I wish these people take their jobs a bit more serious as they dealing with life here


----------



## BlackAngel (Dec 29, 2010)

Jess your link can be very helpfull for me if the medicine dont help them and for the future.
Im gonna order the poo test kit anyway.I dont have that much expierience with bird as you so 
maybe beter if i make this test. 
But i thing my birds are a bit beter. Chloe first time step on my hand today
and from yestarday she go out of the cage  Jake sings more last time, is more alive. 
But the poo dosnt change, is still very light green and without shape. 

Srtiels this shotgun treatment can even kill birds its waist of time i think. Maybe bird feel beter
maybe not, maybe die. Shock! And most of cockatiels are part of the family. 

Iperry82 Since i got Jake (2 weeks) he dont fly, because have something wrong with right wing.
And the vet told me he will never fly because his join on the wing is swallen and is nothing what
he can do. He is also underweight because he cant fly. yestarday Jake fly on the blinds after Chloe
so maybe he is just weak because of some bacteria, and the wing gonna cure somehow. 
I just try dont believe the vet and still have hope maybe he is mistaken.


HAPPY NEW YEAR FOR ALL!!!! 

And sorry for my english im try write clear as much as i can.


----------



## BlackAngel (Dec 29, 2010)

Srtiels Chloe sometimes make the poo without the white part!!! Just a bit of green and water. She eat before green veg and seeds, and she drink alot.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy new year and your english is alright to me
If your not happy with your vet try and see someone else, i dont trust doctors these days


----------



## BlackAngel (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Iperry. I dont learn much from my vet. When i was there i have feeling that he dont know much about birds. I dont see nothing about birds in this clinic, everything just about cats and dogs.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

BlackAngel said:


> Thanks Iperry. I dont learn much from my vet. When i was there i have feeling that he dont know much about birds. I dont see nothing about birds in this clinic, everything just about cats and dogs.


Yea i agree with the vets round me its all cats and dogs
same with shops now its all cats and dogs


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

It's a real issue getting bird food etc, I have to order alot in. That in itself brings problems because of the stupid courier companies thinking people don't have anything else to do with their time but to wait in all day for them. I mostly find their customer services rude and unhelpful. The worst courier is DHL, they tend to use self employed drivers that don't give a fig, if they can't find your address you don't get your parcel. Last time one of them came to me I was left waiting on the doorstep for 5 minutes while he was talking on the mobile, I also smelt alcohol on him when I signed for the parcel. I won't use them anymore, if a company uses DHL they don't get my order.


----------



## BlackAngel (Dec 29, 2010)

Jess i was in big petshop where i buy my cockatiel, and they have alot of birds but they dont have even toys for birds. All for dogs and cats!! 
Tomorrow morning i go to sunday market to buy some toys, so i keep them busy and happy. 
They drink alot of this medicine, and they mood is much beter, that much beter that i catch them today morning on sh....g!!!! And im confuse now, becouse i have them 2 weeks and i was sure they too young but in reallity i dont know they age. 
They stay together like lovers, near, hug and she dont want go out even today. 
They sleep together her head on him or reverse like in love couple.


----------

